

PHP 5.3.3 Released - Uncle_Sam
http://www.php.net/archive/2010.php#id2010-07-22-2

======
carbocation
"Added FastCGI Process Manager (FPM) SAPI."

This looks particularly interesting. I googled it and found <http://php-
fpm.org/> . I didn't previously realize that a fastcgi implementation had been
merged into PHP core. Sweet!

~~~
stevenwei
Great news. This makes it significantly easier to get PHP running on Nginx.

~~~
mattyb
Fortunately, it was never hard.

    
    
      Before (5.3.x):
      tar xjvf php-5.3.2.tar.bz2
      cd php-5.3.2
      svn co http://svn.php.net/repository/php/php-src/trunk/sapi/fpm sapi/fpm
      ./buildconf --force
      ./configure --enable-fpm ...
      make
      sudo checkinstall -D make install
    
      After (5.3.x):
      tar xjvf php-5.3.3.tar.bz2
      cd php-5.3.3
      ./configure --enable-fpm ...
      make
      sudo checkinstall -D make install
    
      Before (< 5.3.x):
      tar xjvf php-5.2.13.tar.bz2
      wget php-fpm.org/downloads/php-5.2.13-fpm-0.5.14.diff.gz
      gzip -cd php-5.2.13-fpm-0.5.14.diff.gz | patch -d php-5.2.13 -p1
      cd php-5.2.13
      ./configure --enable-fastcgi --enable-fpm ...
      make
      sudo checkinstall -D make install
    
      After (< 5.3.x):
      PHP 5.2.x is no longer supported. Stop using it.
    

nginx's configuration is the same for all.

~~~
stevenwei
Eh, the main difference to me is that now it is part of the official source,
it will likely be included in package manager builds on major Linux distros,
instead of having to compile from source at all.

------
robryan
The backwards compatibility break they did got me thinking, it would be great
to see a major PHP release that broke backwards compatibility to get things
right as Python have done with version 3. I think anyone not interested in
porting their code would already have a PHP more than suitable for their
needs.

~~~
mattyb
If you could break backwards compatibility, what would you change?

~~~
robryan
I just mean the little niggling things people complain about like all the
functions in the global namespace, inconsistent arguments, inconsistent error
handling. I guess though a lot of PHP support comes from the deploy everywhere
make minimal changes to old code ideas, so I can see why their quiet happy to
not want to break to much old code.

~~~
JoachimSchipper
What would be left would be hardly recognizable as PHP.

~~~
randallsquared
I dunno... I think it would be essentially the same for new users (since they
have to look up things anyway), and it would certainly _feel_ like PHP...

~~~
al_james
Actually, I agree. I have often thought there is a space for a revamped PHP,
with compatible syntax (because people know it) but with many of the niggles
removed and a better core library.

~~~
robryan
Accessible core libraries that are people are encouraged to use, stuff without
a mess of dependencies to. You hardly ever seen introductions to PHP that
encourage library use, it's mostly about rolling your own stuff.

------
ck2
Still waiting for eaccelerator to catch back up.

(their data storage API is removed from their 5.3.x build)

Prefer it's stability over APC and xcache.

~~~
mattyb
Can you describe APC's instability? I've had no problems, and in fact had
issues with eAccelerator.

------
c00p3r
_Added FastCGI Process Manager (FPM) SAPI._ \- good news.

